# Engineers Corner > Electrical Engineering Single phase motor hoist

## ashokeez

Can anyone guide me how to make single phase motor hoist to run without error? now it is taking the easiest path & rotating in one direction only,when load is suspended to the hoist. How to overcome this? when weight acts on the motor, it rotated anticlockwise instead of clockwise. Up / down switch is provided, & when up is pressed, the motor tries to lift the load , but due to wieght factor it rotates is down direction. I knew that if i provide three phase motor the problem is solved, but how in single phase? then & there it operates corretly but most times, it takes one direction rotation, that is down motion only not upwards lifting. Please help. Can i provide external controllers to overcome this?? please guide.

----------


## Haitalk

I think you can use one counter weight to solve the problem so that always there would be almost same load in both directions as in the case of Lift.

----------

